# Ex-Stationmaster's House, Sentul, KL, Malaysia - March 2015



## HughieD (Mar 11, 2015)

Report 4 from Kuala Lumpur. This was one of the places I did manage to find and locate prior to going out and about. More historic than the previous two sites this is a former railway building just west of the current-day Sentul station, north of the centre of KL. It is located in the grounds of KL-PAC - the KL Performing Arts Centre. I had read on-line of a rather over-officious security guard in attendance and to my dread did catch a glimpse through the fence of the station of a man in uniform. Having walked south of the station and looped back round I strolled along the drive into the grounds of KLPAC and spotted my quarry. Out came the camera and I started to take some externals. Then I heard a whistle. Yes - it was our guard friend. So I duly ignored him and continued taking pictures. Then he caught up with me and said "It's not permitted to take pictures of this building". "Why not? I'm not inside - I'm on the road." I clearly wasn't going to get anywhere with this show-stopper on my tail so I circled the building, again ignoring his instructions that I shouldn't take pictures and then headed back down the drive. So plenty of externals but sadly no internals, although this rather super building was somewhat of a shell anyhow.

Had look for some history on the place and this all I managed to turn up was the fact that it used to be the Station Master's house.

Here’s the pictures:


img7923 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7922 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7934 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7932 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7931 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7924 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7930 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7929 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7928 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img7926 by HughieDW, on Flickr

I’m watching you!


img7933 by HughieDW, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 12, 2015)

Ha, fantastic! 
Well done for being ballsy, great shots of a beautifully detailed building.


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 12, 2015)

Even though Warden Hodges wouldn't let you in, you still did a good job here.


----------



## night crawler (Mar 12, 2015)

Wonderful, even got the guard


----------



## HughieD (Mar 12, 2015)

Cheers guys. Yeah...he was a bit of a job's worth!. Give a man a whistle and a truncheon...


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 12, 2015)

Nice bit of colonial architecture great shot of the feds too,thanks for sharing.


----------



## gushysfella (Mar 13, 2015)

Very nice! The station master did well....my Grandfather was a station master for southern railways, back in his day they got houses too. His first was an extension to the mail sorting room at a link station his second and final house was a 3up 3down about 4 feet from a mainline!!


----------



## HughieD (Mar 14, 2015)

gushysfella said:


> Very nice! The station master did well....my Grandfather was a station master for southern railways, back in his day they got houses too. His first was an extension to the mail sorting room at a link station his second and final house was a 3up 3down about 4 feet from a mainline!!



Yup....The station master here got one rather fine pad!


----------

